# FREE Custom Shift Boot - Want one?



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

are those the only designs you make? i have a crown royal bag for mine, but it looks like ass now. would you be willing to make one?


----------



## FULLBOOST99 (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice Designs I Like The Black w/Red Stichin Count Me In! You Said You Do Other Things, Do you do Dash Kits Or Just a 240 Dash?


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*nice*

im really diggin the black and red boot, if your interested in sending me one ill be more than happy to send you some good quality photos. send me a private message if you do feel like doing so.


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*oh yeah*

i also need new dash and middle console for my 1993 s13 it would be beutiful after that.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

shit, ill take one for my 240. 
ill send you several pics no problem.


----------



## KITSUNE90 (Dec 6, 2007)

Those are amazing, very good looking quality. I have carbon fiber now, but i would switch it to the black and red stitch boot=^.^= very clean


----------



## Icon_One (Dec 11, 2007)

I need a dash cover if u can make one for a 90' 240sx hatch. And how much.


----------



## unanswerred (Mar 2, 2008)

is this guy legit?


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

unanswerred said:


> is this guy legit?


Here is our site: :::: Shift Style :::: Home

Here is about eBay page: eBay Store - Shift Boot: Shifter Boot, Custom Shift Boot, Gaiter

You'll see we're batting 100% on eBay, and the same goes for our site.

Thanks


----------



## FULLBOOST99 (Feb 22, 2008)

Yea I would Like To Know Also


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

Asleep said:


> shit, ill take one for my 240.
> ill send you several pics no problem.


Please PM us with your full name and address and we will send a boot out to you.

Please be sure also to indicate what material/color/stitching you would like.

You can find our full selection at: :::: Shift Style :::: Color Chart

Thanks


----------



## unanswerred (Mar 2, 2008)

any clue when these might be shipped out?


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

unanswerred said:


> any clue when these might be shipped out?


When did you order?


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

got mine yesterday - very nice job on the boot.
ill be installing it this weekend and posting pics. 
thanks!


----------



## unanswerred (Mar 2, 2008)

ShiftStyle said:


> When did you order?



i think maybe a week ago. you pm'd me about what state and city i lived in cuz i forgot lol. how long does it usually take?


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

Asleep said:


> got mine yesterday - very nice job on the boot.
> ill be installing it this weekend and posting pics.
> thanks!


Any luck getting some photos?

Thanks again 

:::: Shift Style :::: Home


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

had to work the weekend it was going to be installed.
ill be installing it this weekend though for sure.
i will most definitely get the pics up sunday night.


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

Asleep said:


> had to work the weekend it was going to be installed.
> ill be installing it this weekend though for sure.
> i will most definitely get the pics up sunday night.


Looking forward to seeing the photos


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

Here are some boots that I've made lately for a variety of different cars:


----------



## 240nspec (Apr 14, 2008)

Going to send your eBay and website over to a few of my co-workers, they would love to see your products first hand


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

240nspec said:


> Going to send your eBay and website over to a few of my co-workers, they would love to see your products first hand


Thank you.

If any of your friends or co-workers have a vehicle that is not listed on our site, we will even make the boot for them *FREE!*


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i think my wife responded in one of the other threads. 
i installed it and it didnt fit. it wasnt long enough to cover all corners and i ended up with about a 1" gap across the entire bottom of it. 
i love the boot however, nice quality and it looked great. 
should i send this one back to you or should i try it on my altima?
i think the altima and the 240 have the same pattern though.


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

Asleep said:


> i think my wife responded in one of the other threads.
> i installed it and it didnt fit. it wasnt long enough to cover all corners and i ended up with about a 1" gap across the entire bottom of it.
> i love the boot however, nice quality and it looked great.
> should i send this one back to you or should i try it on my altima?
> i think the altima and the 240 have the same pattern though.


Do you have a short shifter?

Did the boot fit around the base (frame)?

Is it just too short?

Please let us know so we can resolve.

Thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

well, as far as i know, the shifter is stock because its the one that came with my sr. the boot was more than long enough, it just wasnt wide enough to fit around the base. 

heres the best pic i could get because i had left my good camera at home.


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

Asleep said:


> well, as far as i know, the shifter is stock because its the one that came with my sr. the boot was more than long enough, it just wasnt wide enough to fit around the base.
> 
> heres the best pic i could get because i had left my good camera at home.


Looks like you have the boot all crooked.

Can you try to install it straight and see how it fits.

A better photo would also really help out.

Thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

crooked?
i tried it a couple different ways. i actually followed the slits you made in the material as a guide. one way the slits worked, another and they didnt work at all. i also tried following the angle of the boot vs the angle of the suede boot im already using. as far as i can tell, the 2 were installed exactly the same. no matter how i tried, the way it came out was like it is in the pic. im open to suggestions, but im pretty sure i tried every way i could.


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

Asleep said:


> crooked?
> i tried it a couple different ways. i actually followed the slits you made in the material as a guide. one way the slits worked, another and they didnt work at all. i also tried following the angle of the boot vs the angle of the suede boot im already using. as far as i can tell, the 2 were installed exactly the same. no matter how i tried, the way it came out was like it is in the pic. im open to suggestions, but im pretty sure i tried every way i could.


How about putting it in where so that the stitches are straight in the front.

You may need to make some new slits, but see if this makes a difference.

If so, we can rework our pattern with the next slits.

Thanks


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

BUMP BUMP


----------



## unanswerred (Mar 2, 2008)

fit perfectly like the way it should. very good stitching. very pleasant company. fits perfectly with the scheme of my car.


----------



## asher4857 (Jun 15, 2008)

Is this still going on? I'm highly interested!


----------



## zerepdivad (Jun 15, 2008)

just pm'd you about one if it's still going on. :woowoo:


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

asher4857 said:


> Is this still going on? I'm highly interested!


Yes, we still have the boots available, and you can get 15% off from our site with the following discount code: *NISSANFORUMS*

Please visit us at: :::: Shift Style :::: Home

Thanks


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

unanswerred said:


> fit perfectly like the way it should. very good stitching. very pleasant company. fits perfectly with the scheme of my car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*niceee*

damn looks good i wish the interior of my 240 looked decent enough to throw a nice boot in there...


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

Omerta11023 said:


> damn looks good i wish the interior of my 240 looked decent enough to throw a nice boot in there...


Once you put the boot in, you'll notice an instant difference in your interior.

Go for it


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

well, i tried all of your suggestions and it ended up looking and fitting beautifully in my 94 altima instead. i will get you some pictures of that one instead.
i am still very much interested in getting one for my 240. maybe there was a different in fitment from the 240 above?


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

Asleep said:


> well, i tried all of your suggestions and it ended up looking and fitting beautifully in my 94 altima instead. i will get you some pictures of that one instead.
> i am still very much interested in getting one for my 240. maybe there was a different in fitment from the 240 above?


What did you order from our site? It should have fit?

Have any photos?


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

BUMP BUMP


----------



## unanswerred (Mar 2, 2008)

yea i just kinda threw it on there. it fit fine. it being off center is my fault not the manufactures. excellent boot. i love it and get a lot of compliments. and there jaws always drop when i say it was for free lol.


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

unanswerred said:


> yea i just kinda threw it on there. it fit fine. it being off center is my fault not the manufactures. excellent boot. i love it and get a lot of compliments. and there jaws always drop when i say it was for free lol.


Glad to hear you're still enjoying your boot.

Any way we could get some more photos with the boot centered?

Thanks again,



Shift Style
:::: Shift Style :::: Home


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

How about 50% off to the next person that wants a custom made shift boot


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

ShiftStyle said:


> unanswerred said:
> 
> 
> > fit perfectly like the way it should. very good stitching. very pleasant company. fits perfectly with the scheme of my car.
> ...


----------



## 240kid (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey i'm very interested i took a look at the site i just wanted to know if you could stitch the word NISMO in white letters on a black and blue boot that would be tight let me know


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

240kid said:


> Hey i'm very interested i took a look at the site i just wanted to know if you could stitch the word NISMO in white letters on a black and blue boot that would be tight let me know


Sorry, no embroidery, but we can offer any of our material colors and stitching you would like.

You can also choose from different styles: :::: Shift Style :::: Boot Style

Thanks


----------



## 240kid (Jan 18, 2007)

thats too bad oh well i'am still interested is it still possible to get a free one


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

240kid said:


> thats too bad oh well i'am still interested is it still possible to get a free one


Sorry no freebies. But you can get 15% off the price.

The boots are only $35 to begin with 

Thanks.


----------



## 240kid (Jan 18, 2007)

ok just thought i might check but i just ordered one ill be posting pics when i get it and put it in


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

240kid said:


> ok just thought i might check but i just ordered one ill be posting pics when i get it and put it in


Thanks, we look forward to seeing the photos


----------



## 240kid (Jan 18, 2007)

how long does it usually take to ship its already been a week


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

240kid said:


> how long does it usually take to ship its already been a week


Did you get your boot?

Thanks again


----------



## 240kid (Jan 18, 2007)

No not yet


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

240kid said:


> No not yet


Did you get your order?


----------



## 240kid (Jan 18, 2007)

no i have not recieved it yet


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

240kid said:


> no i have not recieved it yet


Please email us at [email protected] and reconfirm your address. We will look into this for you right away.

Thank you


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

i'd like one =) tell me what i have to do.. my 240 one is all busted up and ugly


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

Altiman93 said:


> i'd like one =) tell me what i have to do.. my 240 one is all busted up and ugly


Just check out the site: :::: Shift Style :::: Home


----------



## sparkplug36 (Dec 17, 2008)

I would like one but i dont havemuch $ to put into my car at this piont is theer any way i can get a discount or something. 
oh yah hi im new...lol, this ismy first post


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

sparkplug36 said:


> I would like one but i dont havemuch $ to put into my car at this piont is theer any way i can get a discount or something.
> oh yah hi im new...lol, this ismy first post


Of course.

You can get 15% off just by entering this code at checkout: *NISSANFORUMS*

Please visit us at: :::: Shift Style :::: Home


----------



## sparkplug36 (Dec 17, 2008)

thanks. so you dont do any coustom lettering on them?


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

sparkplug36 said:


> thanks. so you dont do any coustom lettering on them?


Sorry, no lettering at this time.


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

BUMP and Happy New Year


----------

